# Synaptics Touchpad funktioniert plötzlich nicht mehr

## bd_italy

Hallo,

seit einigen tagen ist mir aufgefallen dass mein Touchpad am Toshiba Satellite Laptop nicht mehr unter Gentoo funktioniert.

Unter Windows funktioniert es, daher gehe ich davon aus dass es nicht im Bios deaktiviert ist oder so...

In den Logs finde ich dazu:

 cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 9

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.6 (1406)

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "on"

(**) Option "LeftEdge" "130"

(**) Option "RightEdge" "840"

(**) Option "TopEdge" "130"

(**) Option "BottomEdge" "640"

(**) Option "FingerLow" "7"

(**) Option "FingerHigh" "8"

(**) Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

(**) Option "MaxTapMove" "110"

(**) Option "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

(**) Option "VertScrollDelta" "20"

(**) Option "HorizScrollDelta" "20"

(**) Option "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "200"

(**) Option "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "200"

(**) Option "UpDownScrolling" "1"

(**) Option "CircularScrolling" "1"

(**) Option "CircScrollTrigger" "2"

(EE) TouchPad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device

(EE) TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "TouchPad"

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetKbdSettings - type: -1 rate: 30 delay: 500 snumlk: 0

```

man beachte 

(EE) TouchPad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device

(EE) TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "TouchPad"

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

im dmesg finde ich nichts diesbezüglich, meine xorg.conf habe ich in der letzten zeit auch nicht verändert.

hier ist sie:

```

mylaptop max # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "TouchPad" "AlwaysCore"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option "BlankTime" "5"

        Option "StandbyTime" "10"

        Option "SuspendTime" "20"

        Option "OffTime" "30"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option    "XkbRules"  "xorg"

        Option    "XkbModel"  "pc105"

        Option    "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver "synaptics"

   Identifier "TouchPad"

   Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

   Option "Protocol" "event"

   Option "LeftEdge" "130"

   Option "RightEdge" "840"

   Option "TopEdge" "130"

   Option "BottomEdge" "640"

   Option "FingerLow" "7"

   Option "FingerHigh" "8"

   Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option "MaxTapMove" "110"

   Option "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

   Option "VertScrollDelta" "20"

   Option "HorizScrollDelta" "20"

   Option "MinSpeed" "0.60"

   Option "MaxSpeed" "1.10"

   Option "AccelFactor" "0.030"

   Option "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "200"

   Option "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "200"

   Option "UpDownScrolling" "1"

   Option "CircularScrolling" "1"

   Option "CircScrollDelta" "0.1"

   Option "CircScrollTrigger" "2"

   Option "SHMConfig" "on"

   Option "Emulate3Buttons" "on"

 EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      330   210     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "SEC"

        ModelName    "3633"

        Option "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "i810"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

        VideoRam        131072

        Option "VBERestore" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

                Modes   "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

irgendwelche ideen? mir wäre sehr daran gelegen das problem schnell zu lösen,

habe keine lust überalhin die maus mitzuschleppen...

grüße aus italien

bd_italy

----------

## musv

Hast du zufälligerweise 'ne USB-Mouse dranstecken?

Bei mir ist folgendes Szenario:

Ich hab 'nen Dell Latitude C610. Beim Booten, wenn der psmouse-Treiber geladen wird, wird problemlos das Touchpad erkannt, unter X ordnungsgemäß geladen und funktioniert perfekt.

Sobald ich 'ne Mouse beim Booten ansteck, seh ich beim Laden des psmouse-Treiber nichts mehr von Synaptics. Beim Starten von X hab ich dann genau diese Fehlermeldung bekommen.

Also falls du 'ne Mouse dranhast, zieh die mal raus und boote neu. Oder falls du psmouse als Modul compiliert hast, dann einfach das Modul entladen und wieder neuladen.

Ist zwar irgendwo 'ne blöde Regelung, aber bisher hab ich bei mir noch keine Lösung gefunden, beides gleichzeitig zu betreiben. Vielleicht hat Dein Notebook ja ebenfalls diesen Bug. Es soll wohl Notebooks geben, die auch unter Linux beides gleichzeitig können.

----------

## bd_italy

 *musv wrote:*   

> Hast du zufälligerweise 'ne USB-Mouse dranstecken?
> 
> Bei mir ist folgendes Szenario:
> 
> Ich hab 'nen Dell Latitude C610. Beim Booten, wenn der psmouse-Treiber geladen wird, wird problemlos das Touchpad erkannt, unter X ordnungsgemäß geladen und funktioniert perfekt.
> ...

 

Hallo,

das von dir beschriebene Verhalten konnte ich auch schon feststellen, bei mir ist es aber so dass wenn ich nach dem booten

eine usb maus einstöpsle beide funktionieren.

Ich habs gerade getestet, ohne Maus beim booten funktioniert das touchpad auch nicht, d.h beim anmeldebildschirm funktioniert es nicht.

Gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche fehlerquellen?

Und diese psmouse treiber scheinen mir mit lsmod nicht auf, daher gehe ich davon aus dass sie fest im kernel drinn sind.

Ich kann mich aber nicht daran errinnern diese explizit angegeben zu haben.   :Embarassed: 

bd_italy

----------

## revilootneg

Bist du in den letzten Tagen auf einen neuen Kernel umgestiegen?

Bei meinem Laptop (Cytron TCM Edition / MD40400) war das Touchpad ab Kernel >= 2.6.19 nicht mehr verfügbar. Nach langem Suchen bin ich darauf gekommen, dass die Kernel-Hacker an i8042 am umbauen sind.

Mit folgenden Kernel-Parametern konnte ich das Touchpad wieder zum laufen überreden:

```

i8042.noloop i8042.nomux i8042.unlock

```

Damit lief bisher jeder Kernel >= 2.6.19.

Auffällig an dmesg war übrigens, dass die üblichen Infos über Synaptics nicht mehr kamen, was eine Folge davon war, das in

```

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

```

die zweite Zeile mit den Angaben zum AUX-Port fehlte.

----------

## bd_italy

 *revilootneg wrote:*   

> Bist du in den letzten Tagen auf einen neuen Kernel umgestiegen?
> 
> Bei meinem Laptop (Cytron TCM Edition / MD40400) war das Touchpad ab Kernel >= 2.6.19 nicht mehr verfügbar. Nach langem Suchen bin ich darauf gekommen, dass die Kernel-Hacker an i8042 am umbauen sind.
> 
> Mit folgenden Kernel-Parametern konnte ich das Touchpad wieder zum laufen überreden:
> ...

 

mmhh, jetzt wo du es erwähnst könnte es wirklich sein dass es seit dem letzten kernel-update so ist.

nur wie kann ich das mit dem i8042 ändern, bzw. wo muss ich das eingeben?

habe leider keine ahnung von kernel parametern..   :Embarassed: 

grüße bd_italy

----------

## revilootneg

auszug aus meiner /boot/grub/grub.conf:

```

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.22 wireless-dev

root(hd0,2)

kernel /boot/wireless-dev/kernel-2.6.22 root=/dev/hda6 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@60 i8042.noloop i8042.nomux i8042.unlock vga=791

```

----------

## bd_italy

 *revilootneg wrote:*   

> auszug aus meiner /boot/grub/grub.conf:
> 
> ```
> 
> title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.22 wireless-dev
> ...

 

hallo,

habe es gerade probiert, funktioniert aber leider nicht.

Gleichen symptome.

meine grub.conf:

```

max@mylaptop ~ $ cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 6

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.19-r5

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda6 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.1 video=vesafb:1024x768-32@60,mtrr,ywrap quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 i8042.noloop i8042.nomux i8042.unlock 

initrd (hd0,1)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1024x768

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

max@mylaptop ~ $ 

```

andere ideen oder lösungsvorschläge?

bd_italy

----------

## revilootneg

 *bd_italy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> andere ideen oder lösungsvorschläge?
> 
> bd_italy

 

Poste mal bitte den dmesg - output. Und spiel ein bischen mit den Optionen; lass welche weg oder setz noch welche dazu:

Aus /usr/src/<kernel>/drivers/input/serio/i8042.c :

```

static unsigned int i8042_nokbd;

module_param_named(nokbd, i8042_nokbd, bool, 0);

MODULE_PARM_DESC(nokbd, "Do not probe or use KBD port.");

static unsigned int i8042_noaux;

module_param_named(noaux, i8042_noaux, bool, 0);

MODULE_PARM_DESC(noaux, "Do not probe or use AUX (mouse) port.");

static unsigned int i8042_nomux;

module_param_named(nomux, i8042_nomux, bool, 0);

MODULE_PARM_DESC(nomux, "Do not check whether an active multiplexing conrtoller is present.");

static unsigned int i8042_unlock;

module_param_named(unlock, i8042_unlock, bool, 0);

MODULE_PARM_DESC(unlock, "Ignore keyboard lock.");

static unsigned int i8042_reset;

module_param_named(reset, i8042_reset, bool, 0);

MODULE_PARM_DESC(reset, "Reset controller during init and cleanup.");

static unsigned int i8042_direct;

module_param_named(direct, i8042_direct, bool, 0);

MODULE_PARM_DESC(direct, "Put keyboard port into non-translated mode.");

static unsigned int i8042_dumbkbd;

module_param_named(dumbkbd, i8042_dumbkbd, bool, 0);

MODULE_PARM_DESC(dumbkbd, "Pretend that controller can only read data from keyboard");

static unsigned int i8042_noloop;

module_param_named(noloop, i8042_noloop, bool, 0);

MODULE_PARM_DESC(noloop, "Disable the AUX Loopback command while probing for the AUX port");

static unsigned int i8042_blink_frequency = 500;

module_param_named(panicblink, i8042_blink_frequency, uint, 0600);

MODULE_PARM_DESC(panicblink, "Frequency with which keyboard LEDs should blink when kernel panics");

#ifdef CONFIG_PNP

static int i8042_nopnp;

module_param_named(nopnp, i8042_nopnp, bool, 0);

MODULE_PARM_DESC(nopnp, "Do not use PNP to detect controller settings");

#endif

```

Du kannst die Optionen wie im Code auch noch mit Unterstrich statt Punkt schreiben, aber bei mir läufts mit Punkt.

revilootneg

----------

## bd_italy

 *revilootneg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Poste mal bitte den dmesg - output. Und spiel ein bischen mit den Optionen; lass welche weg oder setz noch welche dazu:
> 
> .....
> ...

 

hi, hier der dmesg output, habe ihn verlinkt sonst wirds zu lang...

http://rafb.net/p/21Pn3o84.html

irgendwie glaube ich ist da sonst noch etwas faul mit meinem system, wenn ich gerade die vielen fehlereinträge durchgescrollta habe.   :Rolling Eyes: 

mit den optionen zu spielen habe ich gerade keine zeit, morgen wichtige prüfung..

werde ich aber morgen nachholen..

vill. kann ja jemand etwas wichtiges darin erkennen

gruß bd_italy

======================================

dit: also ich bin mir mittlerweile nicht mehr sicher obs am kernel liegt, 

mit 2.6.20-gentoo-r7 und 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 gleiche symptome...

an was kann es sonst noch liegen?

----------

